# Maizie had another seizure



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Or at least I think it was a seizure. Last time it happened I rushed her into the ER vet and they checked her out and said she was fine and that they couldn't say for sure it was a seizure, but suspected it was. She had another tiny episode in the car about a week after that. That was months ago.

Flash forward to today: We had just come home from the dog park. It was a warm day, but not hot. She and Frosty did not exercise any more than they always do (if anything, less). They didn't get a drink of water on the way out of the park, and we stopped to say goodbye to our friend for a few minutes before getting in the car. We got home, they drank water, and then Maizie jumped up on the couch. I immediately noticed she was off. This happened:

https://youtu.be/cl11yIxsWiU

She seemed aware of her surroundings, but would not make eye contact with me, was dripping in drool, so I put a towel over her legs, which she allowed (normally would put her feet on top of it), shaking like a leaf, swaying back and forth, and panting like mad. It lasted for about 5 minutes. 

Then she came out of it, but was very clingy. I had my dad babysit her while I went to an appointment and she's been herself again (ate lunch, tail is back up, happy to see me at the door, etc.). 

Until I see the vet, what do you all think?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear that is upsetting. It barely seems like a seizure though. Perhaps her electrolytes were off or she was dehydrated and needed to cool down. I certainly deeply understand your concern and glad you have some video to show your vet.


Not much help, but a hug from afar for both of you.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Catherine--we appreciate the hugs! Sending them back at you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It doesn’t look like it did when Tamara had seizures at all. She looks dehydrated maybe ? Or was having tachycardia ? Hard to tell. 

I hope it’s nothing serious. Probably isn’t but it would be reassuring for you to find out what it is.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Dechi. I do just want to know what it is. It's so strange!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Be interested to see what the vet says about the video. I wonder if it’s heat exhaustion? Glad she’s OK.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Carolinek said:


> Be interested to see what the vet says about the video. I wonder if it’s heat exhaustion? Glad she’s OK.


That is her breeder's guess as well. It's just weird because I've seen poodles run in 100* heat and be fine. It was 75* today at the park and she was in the shade most of the time. I should have taken her temp.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It doesn’t look like a seizure to me either. It could be heat exhaustion, but I’m curious as to what your vet says.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I know from working with people who have seizures that there are different kinds and they look different. When my Matilda had seizures, she would shake really bad and not be in control of her body at all. Once the seizure was completely over (usually lasted under a minute), she would go back to normal behavior. It looked different than what was going on with Maizie. I hope showing the video to your vet will give you some answers. Good decision to record it. Hugs to you and your sweet girl.

PS...she has such a good brother that watches over her


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It doesn’t look like either of the two seizures Buck had. He was frantic, disoriented, snapping and accidentally urinated. She presents anxious and possibly dehydrated. Was she in a disoriented state when it was over?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor darling! I have no advice, just hugs


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought about it and she looks to me like she ate something that she shouldn’t have, like maybe some grass that had been freshly sprayed with pesticides. This would have made her drool, maybe heart pounding, which would have given her anxiety.

Just a thought.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think it looks like a seizure either. Dehydration or heat exhaustion ? Curious to hear what the Vet thinks! 
No matter what is was .......it was disturbing to 'you' and that does matter! It is always scary when you are helpless. Hope you find answers to put your mind at ease:hug:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How frightening. I'm so sorry. Hoping the vet can zero right in on the problem. ❤


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh no I’m so sorry to hear this! Thinking of you and sweet Maizie. I hope the vet can give you some answers.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> I know from working with people who have seizures that there are different kinds and they look different. When my Matilda had seizures, she would shake really bad and not be in control of her body at all. Once the seizure was completely over (usually lasted under a minute), she would go back to normal behavior. It looked different than what was going on with Maizie. I hope showing the video to your vet will give you some answers. Good decision to record it. Hugs to you and your sweet girl.
> 
> PS...she has such a good brother that watches over her


Thank you, Dogs. I'm so sorry Matilda suffered from seizures. Such a helpless feeling.

And yes, Frosty and the other dogs were a little concerned about their sis! 



Mfmst said:


> It doesn’t look like either of the two seizures Buck had. He was frantic, disoriented, snapping and accidentally urinated. She presents anxious and possibly dehydrated. Was she in a disoriented state when it was over?


Poor Buck :'( No, she was not disoriented at all afterwards. 



Muggles said:


> Poor darling! I have no advice, just hugs


Thank you  



Dechi said:


> I thought about it and she looks to me like she ate something that she shouldn’t have, like maybe some grass that had been freshly sprayed with pesticides. This would have made her drool, maybe heart pounding, which would have given her anxiety.
> 
> Just a thought.


Yeah, my dad mentioned pesticides at the dog park, but I don't think they spray, and I really don't think she ate anything weird today. I was watching her like a hawk pretty much. 



MollyMuiMa said:


> I don't think it looks like a seizure either. Dehydration or heat exhaustion ? Curious to hear what the Vet thinks!
> No matter what is was .......it was disturbing to 'you' and that does matter! It is always scary when you are helpless. Hope you find answers to put your mind at ease:hug:


Thanks, Molly! :love2: 



PeggyTheParti said:


> How frightening. I'm so sorry. Hoping the vet can zero right in on the problem. ❤


Thank you for your kind words, Peggy 



StormeeK said:


> Oh no I’m so sorry to hear this! Thinking of you and sweet Maizie. I hope the vet can give you some answers.


Thanks, Stormee. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, I am really sorry. That looked scary. When our dog, April, had seizures, she would lie on her side, thrash her head on the floor, and kick her feet like she was swimming. All of her movement was purposeless. Maizie, thankfully, was aware of your presence and her movements tracked yours in the video. She seemed distressed, but connected to the world. 

There are different types of seizures, so I would show this video to the vet for sure! The vet will hopefully be able to tell you what happened. 

Give your dog a hug from me, and I'm sending you a hug as well.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Wow, I am really sorry. That looked scary. When our dog, April, had seizures, she would lie on her side, thrash her head on the floor, and kick her feet like she was swimming. All of her movement was purposeless. Maizie, thankfully, was aware of your presence and her movements tracked yours in the video. She seemed distressed, but connected to the world.
> 
> There are different types of seizures, so I would show this video to the vet for sure! The vet will hopefully be able to tell you what happened.
> 
> Give your dog a hug from me, and I'm sending you a hug as well.


I'm so sorry you went through that with April, Click  Thank you very much for your support and hugs--back atcha! :love2:


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

MF,

I'm sorry to hear Frosty had a scary time today. I did watch your video, and Frosty looks panicked. My thought was tachycardia (a racing heart beat). It can happen for physical reasons, and have an emotional side effect of a panicked feeling. If it happens again try putting your hand on her side where you can feel her heartbeat and count the beats per minute. A heart rate greater than 140 is considered tachycardia in large dogs.

Hugs to you and beautiful Frosty. I hope your vet can get you some answers.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh! I just now saw this...haven't been around much today. Poor girl. Maybe 75 was too hot for her. Running and all may have made her over heated. I just don't know. But then again...you say she's pretty use to that heat. To me it doesn't look like a seizure. She appears to be incredibly wiped out and hot...her respiration is very fast...such hard panting. I think she looked a little bit alarmed and concerned about her state. (?) It took her a bit to get to the point of lying down all the way. Maybe low on electrolytes? It will be good to see what the vet thinks. I'm glad she got back to normal soon. I've had dogs (and my two kids) have seizures for various reasons. And with my daughter and my Lab who had seizures, they had a very noticeable post ictal stage where they're really weird and disconnected and it can last for a few hours sometimes. But that doesn't always follow or at least not noticeably. Anyhow, to me Maizie just looked terribly wiped out. I hope she will be okay. She doesn't have a heart murmur or anything like that does she?

When do you see the vet? I'd skip the exercise until afterward. And just keep her cool and resting. (((hugs)))


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

This must be so scary...but I don't think it a seizure. My beloved ESS Buckwheat had seizures and was more in a panic state, much like Msmst's Buck. Sincerely hope there will be good news. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris had 2 seizures during her later years. Neither seizure looked anything like what I saw in your video. Iris also had a bloat without tortion episode and that looked more like what Maizie was experiencing. Knowing what Iris looked like while bloating, I would have been very tempted to poke a couple of gas-x capsuled down her throat and head to the vet. She was sitting in such a way that it reminded me of Iris and her discomfort. At the time this occurred, the vets advised me to ALWAYS have gas-x near me so I could give it if Iris were distressed. My other thought, like others have said, is that it may have been heat exhaustion. Since it was not terribly hot when this happened I would be tempted to have a heart evaluation as that could causing the panting and apparent shortness of breath. Whatever it winds up being, I am sending lots of positive energy and plenty of hugs as well.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just saw this now. So sorry this happened. I had a dog a shih tau years ago that would exhibit this behavior if she got over heated. I wouldn't walk her far but one time she did this on a walk and then just lied down onto her side. I was in the street and panicked a bit thinking she was dying. I picked her up came home and she cooled off on the floor and had a drink. This happened to her maybe 1 other time but not quite as bad. Later in life we found she had CHF and I always wondered if that episode we also didn't know if it had been a seizure of not was the start of heart issue. Now she did live a good long life and was 17 when she developed more issues than she could handle. Otherwise she was healthy and I just kept her out of the heat as that is what I thought made it occur at the time. Hugs to you and Mazie that everything will be fine.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Newport said:


> MF,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear Frosty had a scary time today. I did watch your video, and Frosty looks panicked. My thought was tachycardia (a racing heart beat). It can happen for physical reasons, and have an emotional side effect of a panicked feeling. If it happens again try putting your hand on her side where you can feel her heartbeat and count the beats per minute. A heart rate greater than 140 is considered tachycardia in large dogs.
> 
> Hugs to you and beautiful Frosty. I hope your vet can get you some answers.


Thanks, Newport  (This was actually Maizie, not Frosty!) She went from zero to sixty with the panting and racing heartbeat, and then it ended 5 minutes later. Her resting heart rate is considered in the "athlete" category of dogs. She runs regularly and gets more exercise than the average spoo. 



Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh gosh! I just now saw this...haven't been around much today. Poor girl. Maybe 75 was too hot for her. Running and all may have made her over heated. I just don't know. But then again...you say she's pretty use to that heat. To me it doesn't look like a seizure. She appears to be incredibly wiped out and hot...her respiration is very fast...such hard panting. I think she looked a little bit alarmed and concerned about her state. (?) It took her a bit to get to the point of lying down all the way. Maybe low on electrolytes? It will be good to see what the vet thinks. I'm glad she got back to normal soon. I've had dogs (and my two kids) have seizures for various reasons. And with my daughter and my Lab who had seizures, they had a very noticeable post ictal stage where they're really weird and disconnected and it can last for a few hours sometimes. But that doesn't always follow or at least not noticeably. Anyhow, to me Maizie just looked terribly wiped out. I hope she will be okay. She doesn't have a heart murmur or anything like that does she?
> 
> When do you see the vet? I'd skip the exercise until afterward. And just keep her cool and resting. (((hugs)))


Thanks Pb. She has a very good heart as far as I know! She's always gotten a good vet report in that regard. I will take it more easy this week until we see the vet, but she is acting totally normal again and wanted to run last night!



Asta's Mom said:


> This must be so scary...but I don't think it a seizure. My beloved ESS Buckwheat had seizures and was more in a panic state, much like Msmst's Buck. Sincerely hope there will be good news. (((HUGS)))


Thanks, Claire. We have had dogs with grand mal seizures, so I know how terribly scary they are. Sorry you went through that with Buckwheat  However, I know there are many different kinds of seizures. 



Viking Queen said:


> Iris had 2 seizures during her later years. Neither seizure looked anything like what I saw in your video. Iris also had a bloat without tortion episode and that looked more like what Maizie was experiencing. Knowing what Iris looked like while bloating, I would have been very tempted to poke a couple of gas-x capsuled down her throat and head to the vet. She was sitting in such a way that it reminded me of Iris and her discomfort. At the time this occurred, the vets advised me to ALWAYS have gas-x near me so I could give it if Iris were distressed. My other thought, like others have said, is that it may have been heat exhaustion. Since it was not terribly hot when this happened I would be tempted to have a heart evaluation as that could causing the panting and apparent shortness of breath. Whatever it winds up being, I am sending lots of positive energy and plenty of hugs as well.


Thank you, VQ  I certainly thought of bloat, but her stomach was not tight, and the episode was over almost before it began. Thankfully she is pexied, but I know I still have to be observant of signs of bloat!



Mufar42 said:


> Just saw this now. So sorry this happened. I had a dog a shih tau years ago that would exhibit this behavior if she got over heated. I wouldn't walk her far but one time she did this on a walk and then just lied down onto her side. I was in the street and panicked a bit thinking she was dying. I picked her up came home and she cooled off on the floor and had a drink. This happened to her maybe 1 other time but not quite as bad. Later in life we found she had CHF and I always wondered if that episode we also didn't know if it had been a seizure of not was the start of heart issue. Now she did live a good long life and was 17 when she developed more issues than she could handle. Otherwise she was healthy and I just kept her out of the heat as that is what I thought made it occur at the time. Hugs to you and Mazie that everything will be fine.


Oh, my gosh, how scary, Mufar! But that is wonderful that your Shih tzu lived to 17!! Wow, that is super long for the breed (we have one too and she is currently 10 ). I am super cognizant of how much exercise and heat they can all handle, but maybe there is some underlying problem. It's just weird, because the last time it happened was in the morning while she was eating breakfast--no exercise yet--no identifiable triggers. And by the time I rushed her to the vet, she was normal again.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

With Tonka, a seizure is when I have to stay out of his way. His thrashing about is outright dangerous.

And the post-ictal phase (AKA the stupid phase) is even more dangerous. A 27" dog racing around the house, that seems to not know where it's going, bouncing off of walls, doors, and anything in it's way.

I jump back into bed while he's crashing about the house. It's safe there.

BUT! You have a sure-fire and ironclad way to avoid them. Ask your vet for Phenobarbital. Demand it if you have to. 

Last night I caught Tonka showing signs of seizure. Much worse than in your video. Fortunately, I had time to pop a Phenobarb down his throat and he settled down immediately.

Nobody knows anything about epilepsy. We hear no advice. So I'm willing to advance one theory. I believe that it's not a black and white case of Seizure or Not Seizure. I think there's some kind of a brink that they hover on. And either plunge deeper into... or sort their way out of. 
Like your boy.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh wow, poor Tonka! Our dogs with epilepsy did not go through that crazy post-ictal phase you describe. That sounds awful for him and you to deal with. I'm sorry. 

So far, Maizie has only had 2.5 of these "episodes." I'm very anxious for the vet to see the video and Monday can't come soon enough. In the meantime, she continues to act like herself, and we are taking it easy. 



Countryboy said:


> With Tonka, a seizure is when I have to stay out of his way. His thrashing about is outright dangerous.
> 
> And the post-ictal phase (AKA the stupid phase) is even more dangerous. A 27" dog racing around the house, that seems to not know where it's going, bouncing off of walls, doors, and anything in it's way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

One of our poodles had an occasional grand mal seizure. They looked nothing like that (I'm a retired physician and dog seizures look like human seizures). She looked either like she was overheated or in pain.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

What about the swaying, though? And last time she had these symptoms, she was falling on her side more (although completely conscious, like this time). Myoclonic epilepsy a possibility?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It could have been some kind of focal seizure that is not always very noticeable and where they can be somewhat aware or various levels of awareness. Maybe a petit mal. But it really didn't look like that either to me. I know there are lots of variations.. But I could not see any muscle jerks that I would think would be apparent with myoclonic seizures. Clonic usually means it's a grand mal. My Lab, Bonnie had those when she had liver disease. And that did not look like Maizie. 

When will you be talking to the vet? Maybe he or she will recognize something looking at the video you made. She'd have to have a brain scan I think to know if there's any seizure activity in the brain and I don't know if they do that with dogs. If you don't think she was over-heated or exhausted, that panting is a mystery. And you might be right that it was some type of seizure. But it sure didn't look like a big one. Well...the good thing is she's all right now and back to her old self. See what the vet thinks and don't worry for now. :hug:

I just went and looked at the video again. She makes eye contact with you. She's responsive when you stroke her head. She looks like she can't quite figure out how to get comfortable, looks sort of uncomfortable or kind of subdued. So you're saying she did something like this before? Or was it that she had a real, definite seizure? How's her liver?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Is there a way the vet can view the video before you go in? Not to diagnose, of course a visit is in order, but to give an opinion whether she should be seen sooner? The panting, shaking, and apparent discomfort should suggest something. My impression of what looks like her slight confusion is over what's happening to her, not like her mind isn't working properly. I know waiting thru the weekend, especially after hours, will be difficult. 

FYI, Our Noel had seizurelike syncope with her CHF, and what Maizie is showing is not like that. 

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Addison's can look like the behavior exhibited by Maizie. The last crisis Sailor had, he looked like he was drunk. He wobbled about panting and acted like he was "out of it" for several minutes. I rushed him to the vet. By the time we got there he was fine. Because he has tested right on the cusp for Addison's since he was six months old, the vet went ahead and treated him with steroids. He perked right up. He has only had two of these "crisis" that I have seen, but now that he is older, I avoid situations that can stress him too much (boarding, dog parks, etc.). Perhaps someone with a dog that has full blown Addison's will see your video and respond. I do know that Addison's is known as the "Great Pretender" because the symptoms can be so varied. Also, it most commonly occurs in middle aged female dogs. It is worth asking your vet about it. Best of luck!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Oh wow, poor Tonka! Our dogs with epilepsy did not go through that crazy post-ictal phase you describe. That sounds awful for him and you to deal with. I'm sorry.
> 
> So far, Maizie has only had 2.5 of these "episodes." I'm very anxious for the vet to see the video and Monday can't come soon enough. In the meantime, she continues to act like herself, and we are taking it easy.


Do continue to take it easy. As far as epilepsy is concerned, you really have little to fret about. 

If Mazie was having a seizure, it was a tiny one. Maybe some kind of petite mal. Far, far below a level that will do harm. In fact, having gone thru a grande mal seizure myself, I can guarantee that while they're a temporary misfire of the brain, there is no lasting impact.

So do see your vet on Monday, but have a fret-free weekend.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi all, I'm running out the door, but I want to thank you for your continued ideas and support! I think Addison's is a real possibility--thank you for mentioning that, Charmed!! I'll write more later.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I just went and looked at the video again. She makes eye contact with you. She's responsive when you stroke her head. *She looks like she can't quite figure out how to get comfortable, looks sort of uncomfortable or kind of subdued. *So you're saying she did something like this before? Or was it that she had a real, definite seizure? How's her liver?


Yes, it does look like she's in pain or some kind of discomfort, but very aware of everything. She had something just like this, but worse several months ago. She was eating her breakfast and all of a sudden started falling on her side, looked like a vertigo spell. I rushed her to the vet and by the time we got there, she was still anxious, but wasn't wobby. All routine blood work was totally normal. 



Rose n Poos said:


> Is there a way the vet can view the video before you go in? Not to diagnose, of course a visit is in order, but to give an opinion whether she should be seen sooner? The panting, shaking, and apparent discomfort should suggest something. *My impression of what looks like her slight confusion is over what's happening to her, not like her mind isn't working properly.* I know waiting thru the weekend, especially after hours, will be difficult.
> 
> FYI, *Our Noel had seizurelike syncope with her CHF, and what Maizie is showing is not like that. *
> 
> Sending positive thoughts your way.


Thank you very much for this info about your dear Noel, Rose 'n Poos. And I agree with you that Maizie looks confused but totally aware of everything. 

I'll swing by with the video later today and see if a vet would be willing to watch it. But I'm not too worried, to be honest, because we have an amazing 24/7 vet (better than my regular vet), if necessary. 



Charmed said:


> Addison's can look like the behavior exhibited by Maizie. The last crisis Sailor had, he looked like he was drunk. He wobbled about panting and acted like he was "out of it" for several minutes. I rushed him to the vet. By the time we got there he was fine. Because he has tested right on the cusp for Addison's since he was six months old, the vet went ahead and treated him with steroids. He perked right up. He has only had two of these "crisis" that I have seen, but now that he is older, I avoid situations that can stress him too much (boarding, dog parks, etc.). Perhaps someone with a dog that has full blown Addison's will see your video and respond. I do know that Addison's is known as the "Great Pretender" because the symptoms can be so varied. Also, it most commonly occurs in middle aged female dogs. It is worth asking your vet about it. Best of luck!


Because her littermate sister has Addison's, and she already has an autoimmune disease, this could be very likely. I'm trying to remember if she was tested for Addison's during her last episode. I think they did some kind of thyroid panel, but I just don't remember. 

I hear you on the avoiding stress thing. She is basically retired from all canine activities that could cause any stress, but the dog park is her happy place and I honestly don't think it stresses her at all. She knows all the people and we go on the small dog side where we have minimal conflicts with other dogs (her brother will police anyone who needs it). But things like Poodle Day parade, training/shows, therapy--she's done with that stuff. Her sister's mom is very conscientious of avoiding stress with her dog as well. 



Countryboy said:


> Do continue to take it easy. As far as epilepsy is concerned, you really have little to fret about.
> 
> If Mazie was having a seizure, it was a tiny one. Maybe some kind of petite mal. Far, far below a level that will do harm. In fact, having gone thru a grande mal seizure myself, I can guarantee that while they're a temporary misfire of the brain, there is no lasting impact.
> 
> So do see your vet on Monday, but have a fret-free weekend.


Thank you for the comforting words, Countryboy! I can't tell you how much I appreciate it  Whatever this is, we'll get through it! 

Have a great day, all! XOXO


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Update: I took the video to the vet's office and while I was there asked if there were any cancellations so we could maybe get an afternoon appointment. Luck was on our side and Maizie can be seen this evening by one of my favorite vets! I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh good. I do hope whatever it is that it won't be something serious. The only other guess I could half way come up with was vestibular disease. I'm almost sure Jose` had it and the vet thought maybe so but he didn't have that nystagmus (eyes twitching back and forth, side to side) going on which they sometimes do with that. But not always. It can just come and then go.

I hope it's not Addison's but if it is, you already know that it's quite manageable from other people on this forum experiencing it. I'm very happy you can get her seen tonight. At least you'll have something to go on before the weekend. At least let's hope so. (((hugs))) You have a good attitude btw.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I hate to admit it but I have seen way more seizures than anyone ever should with my Dalmatian, who I had to put down at age 4 1/2 - my heart dog. In the months that we fought his sudden onset of unexplained seizures I had to become an expert and really quickly too.
Watching the video I was looking for the flopping over and losing control - which never happened - but that does not mean that this was not a minor seizure or a pre-amble to one. She was clearly very uncomfortable and some of the movements she did reminded me of my Ollie's tell...
So most dogs have a unique "tell" before a seizure. In some it is a frantic licking of the lips, gasping for air, snapping at flies in my Ollie it was rivers of drool. Once you know the tell this is crucially important information because it gives you precious minutes or seconds to react. My poor Ollie had grand mal running seizures that would come in clusters. That means the seizures were very violent (grand mal) affect his whole body and start off with insanely frantic and dangerous running and slamming into things, that is totally beyond the dogs control. They truly move as if possessed and with a 60 pound dog it is just heartbreaking and dangerous. Clusters means once he had one - they would continue on and on - at times for days every half hour until they would just as mysteriously subside again for a few weeks.
Every seizure makes the next one more likely, because it builds pathways in the brain. So the intervals between clusters becomes shorter and shorter.
A few things I found helpful: turn off all lights and if possible throw a very lightweight blanket over the dogs head. Stay clear from the dog which is in no way in control over his actions. Do not touch or attempt to comfort - your dog is unaware and basically passed out - even if he seems to be looking right at you! Turn off all music, TV or sounds in general. Remove all other animals immediately since the chances of an attack are huge - even in animals that love each other dearly. Pack mentality does not understand seizures. Icepacks on the lower spine can work wonders in shortening the seizure and since every second of a seizure damages the brain this is very important. Only attempt this if it is safe to do so. Keep a seizure log - note the tells - start and finish times - after effects and rate the seizure intensity. This is vital information for the vet since once the seizure is over it is very hard for the vet to learn anything more (although there is blood work that can tell if a seizure has happened - I forget what is elevated after a seizure..)
After a seizure there is immense hunger and thirst - since a seizure uses the amount of calories akin to a marathon. Make sure the dog does not eat too rapidly because they are ravenous at that point. Do not scold the dog for anything that happened during a seizure (obviously!) since they have no knowledge about losing bladder or bowel control but are usually intensely ashamed since they know it is their pee and poo that is all over the place... Seizure research is not as advanced as one would like it to be. It is a heart attack of the brain that gets worse each time. There is a genetic component - it maybe related to thyroid issues - but the studies are just not there yet to make a definitive genetic test. It was my biggest heart break to day in my life (and I have lived through worse things than most..) Hope you can use some of this info - if there are any questions just ask. I have healed for the most part. I lost Ollie on March 4th 2018.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Not saying this is the case here, but the video reminded me of my dear old Gracie when her teeth were infected. Never in a million years would I have thought that's what it was. I assumed neurological. She was acting just plain WEIRD. Even walking funny, like she was drunk. Plus the panting and staring. And honestly I thought I was going to lose her...

But my vet zeroed right in on her teeth, said "What have we got to lose?" and ended up pulling about a dozen of them!! My senior girl walked out of the vet's office the next day like she was back in the prime of her life. I didn't even realize she'd been suffering for so long. Dogs hide it REALLY well.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The thing is Ptp...MF checks these things like teeth. I think she brushes regularly and gets vet checks and cleanings regularly. So unless it's a broken tooth, I doubt that's it.

Moni...I'm so sorry for your loss. It's exceptionally hard to lose them so young. I too lost my heart dog, my Dobe at 4 yrs old. I had something similar with my Lab...the seizures. It was from liver disease. And they were grand mal. There are so many different types and those simple focal seizures can almost be unrecognizable as seizures. My son had extremely short lived seizures when he was a baby...febrile seizures. He would jerk just a tad for about 1 second. Then okay. Then again...almost looked like the startle reflex. And my daughter had a febrile seizure that lasted about 15 or 20 minutes...LONG! When it happened I thought, this is not what my text book said and it made me very worried. These were also caused by a fever and then cooling off. They were more the petit mal...out of it completely but slower, gentler movements of the extremities. Then the very strange post ictal stage which happened in the hospital. It was like she didn't know who we were and that took some time to clear away. I had them when I had the chicken pox and a high fever as a 4 yr old. My mom had one for no known reason and then never again. My dad had febrile seizures a few times when he was young but never again. It seems to run in the family. I have a low tolerance for fever. 102 and I'm delirious. So who knows...I wish dogs could talk and tell us exactly how they're feeling, where it hurts. It's so hard to try and figure things out sometimes, even for vets. 

So what Maizie had could have been a very mild seizure, the kind that barely looks like much. Hopefully she'll be okay and it doesn't indicate something serious. Lots of positive vibes MF. (((hugs)))


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PB, I didn't think it was Maizie's teeth causing this. I shared just because sometimes it's something we would never have expected. Dogs can show pain in such strange ways. I don't have a ton of faith in vets in general, just based on personal experiences, but in this particular case ours really came through for us and Gracie.

Edit: Our previous vet, before we moved to Washington, actually said Gracie's teeth looked great. So this was truly a shock to us.

Really hoping for answers and a positive outcome for Maizie. ?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PeggyTheParti said:


> PB, I didn't think it was Maizie's teeth causing this. I shared just because sometimes it's something we would never have expected. Dogs can show pain in such strange ways. I don't have a ton of faith in vets in general, just based on personal experiences, but in this particular case ours really came through for us and Gracie.
> 
> Edit: Our previous vet, before we moved to Washington, actually said Gracie's teeth looked great. So this was truly a shock to us.
> 
> Really hoping for answers and a positive outcome for Maizie. ?



Oh-h-h-h...I see. Well yes. It is so true how the most surprising things can be the cause of problems.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

*The diagnosis*

Okay, so based on the video, and her prior history, the vet's diagnosis is that this was a mini seizure and Maizie could have epilepsy. She said her heart is still absolutely perfect, heat exhaustion/heat stroke not consistent with symptoms, Addison's does not fit, and that this looks like a mild seizure. She said she has a Chihuahua who has epilepsy who only has mouth twitches. It is a spectrum, and Maizie falls on the lower end of the spectrum right now. 

Going forward, she can have up to 4 seizures in one year (her last was June, 2018). If she has 5 or more, she needs to be medicated. No matter how mild the seizure. Or if they occur more closely together. 

Soooo, my initial suspicion was correct, as was Countryboy's. 

Peggy, you are right that _everything_ should be looked over and considered. 

Thank you, Pb for being there virtually in the office with me while I waited for our appointment, and after our appointment . 

Quoted by Moni--"Remove all other animals immediately since the chances of an attack are huge - even in animals that love each other dearly. Pack mentality does not understand seizures."

Good advice! This is why we have my sister's Chihuahua mix living with us now. She is the sweetest dog in the world, and yet she almost killed her Chihuahua sister while she was having a grand mal seizure. 

Moni, I'm so sorry you went through such a horrifying ordeal with your baby. I know it's still so painful. (((Hugs))))

Thank you all again for being there for us.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Let’s just hope it never happens again then!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm glad you were able to get her in and get some guidance and answers from the vet. Continuing to send positive thoughts.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for posting the update, we all learn from others experiences. I hope Maizie will be fine and has no further episodes.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Glad you got in so quickly and that you go to such a knowledgable vet!


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Maize you may want to look into Zonisamide. It is a newer seizure drug and not in the same class as Pheno-Barbs, which are considered a last ditch effort by many vets because once on them you can never take the dog off them, and they get used to the dosage so there is max you can only go to. Zonisamide is different in that you can get the dog weaned off it again. It seems to be a good idea to play around with the dosage actually - the more variation (in both directions up and down) the better. It gave us a few months with Ollie. I was very impressed that it was able to stop even his major seizures even though we were told it is a relatively mild drug compared to pheno-barbs.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Moni said:


> Stay clear from the dog which is in no way in control over his actions. Do not touch or attempt to comfort - your dog is unaware and basically passed out - even if he seems to be looking right at you!


I'm gonna agree with everything Moni said except for this. Tonka has mostly been in the three or four seizures a year category. Generally always at 3 AM and they are violent. A tall dog thrashing about wakes me up every time. 

But I can markedly shorten the duration of the seizures by stroking, calming, and talking to him.

The rest of her post is excellent advice...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, I’m so sorry for you and Maize. I hope they remain mild and don’t progress. 

I’m so glad you were able to get in earlier to see the vet and had the video to show her.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, we basically chit chatted via text last evening. But to reiterate, I'm glad it was a "mini" seizure and not a grand mal. I am crossing my fingers if they happen again, it will be few and far between. And you know....it just might be all right. 

Just as a side note: When my Lab had multiple grand mal seizures my other dogs (2 Chihuahuas and my Doberman, as well as my son's dog) never attacked her. They went to the opposite side of the room or house and laid low...looking quiet and a little subdued like we better stay clear. I think it could be an individual thing but yes, I would agree to keep a close eye. 

My daughter took phenobarbital for 4 years after having a single, febrile seizure. Looking back, that was very poor and unnecessary doctoring. But I guess that's what they used back then back in the early 80's. They've found out since that there can be some real problems with that drug. But she did not have to stay on it forever and it was a tiny dose. She seems to be okay and doesn't have the problems they mention. I wonder if it can do the same thing to dogs. If they have a new and _improved_ drug, that is good.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I'm glad you were able to get her in and get some guidance and answers from the vet. Continuing to send positive thoughts.


Thank you, Rose n Poos! I'm also glad to get the visit over with before any more overthinking! 



Mufar42 said:


> Thanks for posting the update, we all learn from others experiences. I hope Maizie will be fine and has no further episodes.


Thank you, Mufar. I hope people will learn that epilepsy is a spectrum and not all seizures look the same!



Dogs4Life said:


> Glad you got in so quickly and that you go to such a knowledgable vet!


Thank you, Dogs  Even though it's not fun to have another diagnosis on poor Maiz, at least she does get good care. 



Moni said:


> Maize you may want to look into Zonisamide. It is a newer seizure drug and not in the same class as Pheno-Barbs, which are considered a last ditch effort by many vets because once on them you can never take the dog off them, and they get used to the dosage so there is max you can only go to. Zonisamide is different in that you can get the dog weaned off it again. It seems to be a good idea to play around with the dosage actually - the more variation (in both directions up and down) the better. It gave us a few months with Ollie. I was very impressed that it was able to stop even his major seizures even though we were told it is a relatively mild drug compared to pheno-barbs.


I will absolutely look into this drug, Moni. Thank you so much for mentioning it. I will be researching epilepsy a lot more. 



Skylar said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry for you and Maize. I hope they remain mild and don’t progress.
> 
> I’m so glad you were able to get in earlier to see the vet and had the video to show her.


Thank you, Skylar. I too hope they remain mild and few in number! The video was critical in the diagnosis because last time they could only guess it was a seizure. 



Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well, we basically chit chatted via text last evening. But to reiterate, I'm glad it was a "mini" seizure and not a grand mal. I am crossing my fingers if they happen again, it will be few and far between. And you know....it just might be all right.
> 
> *Just as a side note: When my Lab had multiple grand mal seizures my other dogs (2 Chihuahuas and my Doberman, as well as my son's dog) never attacked her. They went to the opposite side of the room or house and laid low...looking quiet and a little subdued like we better stay clear. I think it could be an individual thing but yes, I would agree to keep a close eye. *


Thank you, Pb. Yes, you're right, individual thing, but maybe best to err on the side of caution. My sister was absolutely shocked when Rue almost killed Lilah!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Muggles said:


> Let’s just hope it never happens again then!


Thanks, Muggles--I really hope it doesn't, but I'm also a realist! 



Countryboy said:


> I'm gonna agree with everything Moni said except for this. Tonka has mostly been in the three or four seizures a year category. Generally always at 3 AM and they are violent. A tall dog thrashing about wakes me up every time.
> 
> *But I can markedly shorten the duration of the seizures by stroking, calming, and talking to him.
> *
> The rest of her post is excellent advice...


Okay, so I think this is another individual thing where you just have to know your dog! Our Keeshond, William, had severe epilepsy and he turned into a monster during his seizures, in which he would bite if anyone got in his way. But our Maltese/poodle, Six, would be comforted, as would Maizie, by stroking and comforting words.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is so creepy how they just can lose their minds and attack or be attacked. So yep, best to keep everyone clear. I hope Maizie doesn't have a full on grand mal. They're quite disturbing, aren't they.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck has been on the generic form of Keppra, Levetiracetam, and has been seizure free for 14 months. Buck had three of the grand mal seizures about five months apart and they were frightening and heartbreaking. DH happened to catch a local call in NPR broadcast featuring local vets. Oh course, he called which is how we ended up with a vet neurologist and on medication without reaching the threshold of several seizures a month. We were afraid Buck was going to harm himself, crashing around, no comforting a snapping turtle poodle. Thank goodness for pet insurance, because the medicine is expensive. I meet the deductible after two refills. I really hope Maizie stays at the low end of the spectrum, better yet, never has another seizure.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> Buck has been on the generic form of Keppra, Levetiracetam, and has been seizure free for 14 months. Buck had three of the grand mal seizures about five months apart and they were frightening and heartbreaking. DH happened to catch a local call in NPR broadcast featuring local vets. Oh course, he called which is how *we ended up with a vet neurologist and on medication without reaching the threshold of several seizures a month*. We were afraid Buck was going to harm himself, crashing around, no comforting a snapping turtle poodle. Thank goodness for pet insurance, because the medicine is expensive. I meet the deductible after two refills. I really hope Maizie stays at the low end of the spectrum, better yet, never has another seizure.


Oh wow, several seizures a month would be way too much. My vet said 4 is the max she will allow in a _year_. 

Thank you for the good wishes for Maiz, and I'm so glad Buck has been seizure free for so long now on the Keppra! :adore:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for your update, although I am sorry for poor Maizie.........hopefully she stays under threshold and her seizures remain comparatively mild. I like that your Vet is being cautious about putting her on meds yet! I know this must put you on a 'watchful edge' I know it would make me a totally neurotic Poodle Mom! Take care.

P.S. Maizie is now on my permanent God Bless list in my prayers!


----------



## joedesimone (Mar 15, 2019)

Oh, I'm so sorry. You both have all my best thoughts.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Thank you for your update, although I am sorry for poor Maizie.........hopefully she stays under threshold and her seizures remain comparatively mild. I like that your Vet is being cautious about putting her on meds yet! *I know this must put you on a 'watchful edge'* I know it would make me a totally neurotic Poodle Mom! Take care.
> 
> P.S. *Maizie is now on my permanent God Bless list in my prayers*!


Molly, thank you so much! :love2: Truth be told, I've worried so much about her with all of her near-death experiences and disasters, I've had to give everything up to God, and that has taken so much of the burden away. All I can do is take care of her to the best of my ability and treasure each day I have with her! 



joedesimone said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry. You both have all my best thoughts.


Thank you, my friend :hug:


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Truth be told, I've worried so much about her with all of her near-death experiences and disasters, I've had to give everything up to God, and that has taken so much of the burden away. All I can do is take care of her to the best of my ability and treasure each day I have with her


I understand exactly what you are saying. Just know that you have friends who will keep you in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you so much, Stormee :love2:  :love2:


----------



## robmoorhead (Jul 1, 2015)

*When Baci had a seizure ...*

We found out that Baci has liver issues when she had a seizure at about a year old. She has been on a hepatic diet ever since and has been as good as gold. Perhaps suggest your vet completes a liver function test. It took us a while to track down the issue. Good luck - beautiful dogs.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Robmoorhead! Maizie had comprehensive blood work, but I will ask about the liver test. I'm so glad you were able to figure out Baci's issue and get her treated properly with the hepatic diet.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

*Rosemary extract!*

Okay, what do you think about this hypothesis... 

I've read that dogs with epilepsy will have seizures if eat foods that have rosemary extract in them. Well, My dad was asking me about the cream I had applied liberally to Maizie's nose the morning she had her recent seizure. I said no way, there can't be a connection to it, that's just a nose balm. Well, tonight when I was applying it to her nose, I read the last ingredient--rosemary extract! 

Needless to say, along with researching less toxic flea meds, I will be looking for a new nose balm for her! (She needs it because she has neurogenic KCS and doesn't produce tears on the left side of her face, so her nose gets dry.) If anyone uses one that doesn't have rosemary extract, please let me know the name of it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Okay, what do you think about this hypothesis...
> 
> I've read that dogs with epilepsy will have seizures if eat foods that have rosemary extract in them. Well, My dad was asking me about the cream I had applied liberally to Maizie's nose the morning she had her recent seizure. I said no way, there can't be a connection to it, that's just a nose balm. Well, tonight when I was applying it to her nose, I read the last ingredient--rosemary extract!
> 
> Needless to say, along with researching less toxic flea meds, I will be looking for a new nose balm for her! (She needs it because she has neurogenic KCS and doesn't produce tears on the left side of her face, so her nose gets dry.) If anyone uses one that doesn't have rosemary extract, please let me know the name of it.


That's a tough one! It took me until close to 40 to discover I have bad reactions to almonds and almond oil, and, like rosemary extract, it seems to be in EVERYTHING these days. And I'm not even confident all ingredients are clearly listed for a lot of products. So many vague words.

Have you tried The Blissful Dog Nose Butter? It doesn't appear to have rosemary in it.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I just saw your diagnosis. I’m hoping it stays a seldom occurrence, as it did with Tamara. Hers were a lot more severe but she had them rarely.

Hugs to Maizie and you !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow! Rosemary extract? That's so strange. Well, I'd use a tiny, thin dab of Bag Balm. Or just plain Vaseline. It is a really nice balm and has nothing in it but petroleum. LOL. I guess you'll have to be really looking at ingredients.

Yes, liver disease can cause seizures for sure. My Lab, Bonnie had them over and over due to her liver disease. She was quite old...14 and was really losing the quality of her life so I had to put her down. My Doberman also had liver disease but he didn't have seizures, at least none that I noticed. He went on a liver friendly diet that really helped him for a year...until he got stomach cancer and that was it. 

So, I hope there is something that is definitely causing these seizures besides an idiopathic thing because maybe then you can avoid the culprit. Flea stuff...heck, all these chemicals are very suspect to me, including over-doing the vaccines and the stuff that's in them.

I sure hope Maizie has seen the last of this.

I like the sound of Blissful nose butter and it's especially for dogs. Good idea PP!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That's a tough one! It took me until close to 40 to discover I have bad reactions to almonds and almond oil, and, like rosemary extract, it seems to be in EVERYTHING these days. And I'm not even confident all ingredients are clearly listed for a lot of products. So many vague words.
> 
> Have you tried The Blissful Dog Nose Butter? It doesn't appear to have rosemary in it.


I have not tried that one, Robin--thank you for mentioning it!



Dechi said:


> I just saw your diagnosis. I’m hoping it stays a seldom occurrence, as it did with Tamara. Hers were a lot more severe but she had them rarely.
> 
> Hugs to Maizie and you !


Thank you, Dechi  

PB, thank you--I'll ask the vet if Vaseline or Bag Balm could be used. That would be inexpensive and easy to find


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Just search for nose balms on Chewy. They have a ton! And ingredients should be listed right on the site.

I don't know what I did before Chewy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I was going to suggest petroleum jelly too. It’s pretty neutral.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Isn't petroleum jelly dangerous to ingest? My poodle would definitely lick her nose!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Isn't petroleum jelly dangerous to ingest? My poodle would definitely lick her nose!


Maizie always licks her nose, even if I try to distract her after application of the product. I'll def. check with my vet before I try *any* new product


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Maybe Vaseline is not totally innocent!
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/vaseline-petroleum-jelly_n_4136226


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Molly, thank you so much! :love2: Truth be told, I've worried so much about her with all of her near-death experiences and disasters, I've had to give everything up to God, and that has taken so much of the burden away. All I can do is take care of her to the best of my ability and treasure each day I have with her!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my friend :hug:



MaizieFrosty, 

I'm so sorry this has happened to you & Maizie but what you posted here tells me you'll be just fine. All you can do is your best & God can do the rest. 
You and Maizie will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I wonder about using pure unrefined human food grade coconut oil? 

It really helped my dogs paws when he got into something that made them raw. I put an old sheet on his bed so it wouldn't get on the bed, and then put it on at night. He actually found it so soothing he did not even try to lick it off.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The only thing I'd worry about with Vaseline or any greasy ointment is if you put more than a very thin layer on because you wouldn't want her to aspirate a glob of something like that into her lungs. She may be trying to lick it but might breathe funny and suck it in. That would be dangerous. But I'm quite sure you wouldn't put a glob on, but spread it thinly. lol. And you wouldn't want a dog to actually eat it. But with what you're describing I would guess is fine...it traps moisure in and is a good skin protectant. But you can check with your vet. They often try to sell you something they carry that's expensive.

LOL Kontiki...what if the coconut oil smells so tasty, she licks it off in seconds? haha.:tongue: Or are dogs as crazy about cocunut as I am?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

dogsavvy said:


> MaizieFrosty,
> 
> I'm so sorry this has happened to you & Maizie but what you posted here tells me you'll be just fine. All you can do is your best & God can do the rest.
> You and Maizie will be in my thoughts & prayers.


Thank you, dogsavvy--you're so sweet 



kontiki said:


> I wonder about using pure unrefined human food grade coconut oil?
> 
> It really helped my dogs paws when he got into something that made them raw. I put an old sheet on his bed so it wouldn't get on the bed, and then put it on at night. He actually found it so soothing he did not even try to lick it off.


I think that is an excellent idea, kontiki. Thank you!



Poodlebeguiled said:


> LOL Kontiki...what if the coconut oil smells so tasty, she licks it off in seconds? haha.:tongue: Or are dogs as crazy about cocunut as I am?


Haha, oh yes, she loves coconut oil, so I'd have to try to distract her like I do with her other nose cream!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

When we lived out in the desert I would rub the coconut oil on & I would massage it. My Giant liked it so much she'd often fall asleep with me massaging it into her nose with only the occasional lick. When we moved, I learned the joys of Rose Hip Seed oil, which is super duper vitamin C. I've used it on the dogs, myself, horses, & a squirrel baby. Never witnessed any side effects & it heals things up quickly. I get these breakout places behind my ears from allergies. They bug me for weeks to months on end yet I can put the rose hip seed oil on them & if they are all big & ugly today/tonight, in the morning they will be small & closed up. It's amazing stuff.


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

I am just catching up with this thread and sorry to hear this news. I guess it's better to have the mystery solved, but I'm sorry that Maizie and you have to deal with this illness. You always seem to have such a great positive outlook, and I admire that!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you so much, MustLoveDogs :love2: That's very sweet of you to say that.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

MaizeFrosty, I am so wanting to know if you have found something that is working?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I haven't purchased anything yet, kontiki. Will try to remember to update when I do  Thanks.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Have you tried The Blissful Dog Nose Butter? It doesn't appear to have rosemary in it.


I got this one! After a few day of use, I would say it doesn't work quite as well on her nose dryness as the Snout Soother, but I love that it is all natural and maybe we just need to stick with it longer to see a real difference.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (Mar 3, 2020)

The panting in your video looks very similar to what happens to Ziggy. He is 6 and started having seizures about a year ago. He doesn’t lose consciousness, but shakes, pants, seems dizzy and his limbs go stiff and stick out. He stares desperately at me and tries to walk to me but can’t control his legs and falls over. After it’s over he is very clingy but recovers quite quickly. 
The first time it happened I thought he was having a stroke because it doesn’t look like what you expect a seizure to look like. I raced him to the vet in pjs and no shoes. The vet said unless they get more frequent, long or violent we shouldn’t medicate him (they currently happen every 3 months and last about 2 min).
I can’t see any triggers. He has had one on a walk, 2 in the car and twice actually been asleep and woken up as the seizure started. 
It’s terrifying for me and must be horrible for him as I think he is full aware the whole time. You are the first person I’ve found who has described anything remotely similar to what he is experiencing.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi Ziggy, I'm so sorry that you've experienced seizures with your boy. My vet was pretty adamant about medicating if they become frequent to prevent more from happening and causing more damage to the brain. You may want to get a second opinion. 

Maiz had several days of slight seizure activity in January but has been completely symptom free since (knock on wood). 

Take care!


----------



## ZiggyStardust (Mar 3, 2020)

Glad to hear Maizie is doing well. 
I did get a 2nd opinion & they both agree. But if there is any increase in frequency or severity I will definitely consider medication. 
Thanks


----------

